# Urgent: appli "ftp + disk"



## ed71 (26 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

je recherche une appli capable à la fois de faire du ftp + zone de documents accessible depuis usb ou wifi

on trouve l'un ou l'autre mais pas les 2 ensembles


Merci!


----------

